# A M.A.C Artist's Collection (pic heavy)



## bellezzadolce (Dec 19, 2007)

PICS REMOVED​


----------



## XShear (Dec 19, 2007)

Your collection is way beyond drool-worthy!


----------



## SeXy MAC LuveR (Dec 19, 2007)

Sweet! luv it!


----------



## prettygirl (Dec 19, 2007)

i love your collection. hehe.. i love your rug even more!


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 19, 2007)

WOW!! Great collection.  And I looooove your leopard rug!


----------



## nunu (Dec 19, 2007)

love it all!!


----------



## luxirielove (Dec 19, 2007)

ooooooooooooo love it!!!! Can't wait till mine grows to that much ...  im half way!!!


----------



## gracetre123 (Dec 19, 2007)

wow amazing collection!! and I love how you storage everything ... it´s looks so....MAC...


----------



## Nicolah (Dec 20, 2007)

I am so jealous!


----------



## ellyd_hert (Dec 20, 2007)

OMG! I'm jealous. This makes me want to buy more MAC!


----------



## macface (Dec 20, 2007)

now thats a collection


----------



## Leilani78 (Dec 20, 2007)

thank you for sharing your collection. =) 
im so jealous!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Dec 20, 2007)

Wow!!  That is one serious collection!  I felt my jaw drop as I was looking at it!  And I have to say that I love the carpet/rug!  It made me go 'whoa' in when I first saw it in the first pic!


----------



## fingie (Dec 20, 2007)

Great collection!


----------



## mrsgray (Dec 20, 2007)

T is that you? I've never seen anyone else with that username. It's me Trina from Lj. If it is indeed you, small freakin world. 

I'm droolin over your mu seriously. I wanna be like you when I grow up.


----------



## bellezzadolce (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks ladies!



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mrsgray* 

 
_T is that you? I've never seen anyone else with that username. It's me Trina from Lj. If it is indeed you, small freakin world. 

I'm droolin over your mu seriously. I wanna be like you when I grow up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yes, it's me


----------



## mrsgray (Dec 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellezzadolce* 

 
_Thanks ladies!






Yes, it's me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
man, how have you been? I haven't been on lj in a while but I signed in the other day and couldn't navigate my way around, so I left it alone, are you still posting there?  I just signed up here the other day and I like it so far, learning alot.


----------



## MACisME (Dec 20, 2007)

i love seeing collections =)


----------



## bellezzadolce (Dec 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mrsgray* 

 
_man, how have you been? I haven't been on lj in a while but I signed in the other day and couldn't navigate my way around, so I left it alone, are you still posting there?  I just signed up here the other day and I like it so far, learning alot._

 
I've been good! I'm still active over at LJ...hope all is well with you!


----------



## ZoZo (Dec 20, 2007)

great collection, enjoy it.


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 21, 2007)

i absolutly love it!!! x


----------



## totalblizz (Dec 21, 2007)

Sweet!!!!!!


----------



## starshapedshard (Dec 23, 2007)

Could you tell me what the square leather looking bag is in this picture? The bigger one in the middle of the picture.

http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z...llection01.jpg


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Dec 23, 2007)

That is beautiful...so beautiful.  I just...I cant even speak its so great.


----------



## bellezzadolce (Dec 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *starshapedshard* 

 
_Could you tell me what the square leather looking bag is in this picture? The bigger one in the middle of the picture.

http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z...llection01.jpg_

 
That's the vinyl carry all, that one has been discontinued.


----------



## dizzygoo82 (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## labellavita7 (Dec 25, 2007)

omg that is insane... so jealous


----------



## frocher (Dec 27, 2007)

Great collection!


----------



## MsCocoa (Dec 27, 2007)

Wow, I love the posters that's so cool!


----------



## BRYNN013 (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh I am so jealous I want to cry, lol!


----------



## New2MAC_NC (Dec 27, 2007)

Omg, I'm so jealous. If you ever get tired of some of those things, Feel free to send 'em my way!


----------



## AppleDiva (Dec 27, 2007)

Lovely collection!!!


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Dec 28, 2007)

with the posters and mac's signature 10 lb mirror i'm a hater lol great collection


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 28, 2007)

i really like your collection


----------



## tsukiyomi (Dec 28, 2007)

teh hawt.


----------



## mac-cakes (Dec 31, 2007)

WOW ... no words can describe ..


----------



## amy04 (Jan 3, 2008)

Ah.. one day, one day.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Where did you get the frames for your MAC posters, by the way?


----------



## bellezzadolce (Jan 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amy04* 

 
_Ah.. one day, one day.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Where did you get the frames for your MAC posters, by the way?_

 
I get them from Target.  They usually have different borders to choose from ,the size I get is 22x28


----------



## sparklingmuse (Jan 4, 2008)

awesome collection! i love your posters! can u buy them?


----------



## jt1088 (Jan 4, 2008)

wow...i like your collection


----------



## Sarah (Jan 5, 2008)

fantastic collection


----------



## AmyMarie (Jan 9, 2008)

omgz. i think i've died and gone to heaven. lol


----------



## n_c (Jan 9, 2008)

Nice collection!!!


----------



## MisaMayah (Jan 10, 2008)

wow..amazing stuff!! love the employee jewellery =)


----------



## bellezzadolce (Jan 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sparklingmuse* 

 
_awesome collection! i love your posters! can u buy them?_

 
I get the posters from work, after the visual is no longer in use.  The company does not sell the visuals, but I have seen them on EBay.


----------



## Margarita (Jan 22, 2008)

OMG I just orgasmed. Holy.

I want what you got. Love it beyond belief.


----------



## macgirliegirl (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow, Absolutely beautiful, love it...love it!


----------



## MakeupGuru (Jan 23, 2008)

like everyone else i am super jealous!! i love it!! could you please tell me what the argyle and the sebra print compacts are?


----------



## bellezzadolce (Jan 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MakeupGuru* 

 
_like everyone else i am super jealous!! i love it!! could you please tell me what the argyle and the sebra print compacts are?_

 
The argyle is a beauty powder from the Beauty Icon: Catherine Deneuve  and the zebra is from Beauty Icon: Racquel Welch


----------



## el8tedinak (Jan 25, 2008)

I love your posters! Very cool!  I NEED that one of Missy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A


----------



## nai (Jan 25, 2008)

holy smokes!  i thought i was bad. what an awesome collection!


----------



## LuxeKitten (Jan 28, 2008)

*swoon* thanks for posting that!


----------



## marinasmith (Feb 1, 2008)

This is so great!


----------



## MacArtistFauryn (Feb 2, 2008)

Girl your collection looks like mine! Some of the event stuff you've got I can't find... =( 
Did you take apart your rebel rock glove to make that necklace?


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 3, 2008)

holy fuckpops.


----------



## bellezzadolce (Feb 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacArtistFauryn* 

 
_Girl your collection looks like mine! Some of the event stuff you've got I can't find... =( 
Did you take apart your rebel rock glove to make that necklace?_

 
yeah, i took apart one of the signature necklaces and replaced it with the rebel rock charm~


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Feb 4, 2008)

wow GREATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrheine (Feb 6, 2008)

i love your collection -- and the rug!


----------



## Miss_M (Feb 6, 2008)

Wow, that's one amazing collection !!


----------



## kaylaklvc (Feb 7, 2008)

Fabulous collection!


----------



## BonnieBabe<3 (Feb 7, 2008)

WOW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Yer collection is MY new goal! lol

What collection is that silver-ish, plated-like compact? I've seen that one before!


----------



## BonnieBabe<3 (Feb 7, 2008)

bellezzadolce said:


> *WHAT EDITION IS THE SILVER COMPACT ONE??*


----------



## bellezzadolce (Feb 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BonnieBabe<3* 

 
_ 







*WHAT EDITION IS THE SILVER COMPACT ONE??*_

 

It's actually pink, it's smooth harmony beauty powder from the Beauty Icon: Diana Ross collection


----------



## BonnieBabe<3 (Feb 8, 2008)

thankkkk youuu! I love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm on a mission to find one like that now


----------



## Susanne (Feb 8, 2008)

Wow! Not bad, really not bad at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is impressing.


----------



## yahighness (Feb 8, 2008)

Beeee-yooou-tee-ful collection miss!


----------



## ashleync (Jul 7, 2008)

Great collection - and I love the rug!


----------



## AllisonWeaver (Jul 7, 2008)

It would work better if you put the titles of the pictures before the pictures. That way we don't have to scroll down to see the title, then look back up at the pictures. Rather, we can read the title, then see the picture as we continue scrolling down the page.


----------



## Cocktail_party (Jul 8, 2008)

I love your posters!  I have 5 of them but mine are all different 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I would totally die getting my hands on Barbie one.  Amazing collection!


----------



## KellyBean (Jul 8, 2008)

Curtains!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!!


----------



## Shaquille (Jul 8, 2008)

I am so jealous


----------



## crissy22 (Jul 8, 2008)

Those framed posters are AWESOME!!


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Mar 5, 2012)

Good God, I´m jealous!!


----------



## Monidoll4u (May 17, 2012)

great collection!


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 25, 2012)

Look at all of the brushes - drool!


----------



## corinne27 (Aug 25, 2012)

umm.... i need all of that. A.S.A.P


----------



## glammy girl (Aug 25, 2012)

corinne27 said:


> umm.... i need all of that. A.S.A.P


 Me too  Not fair lol. Great collection...


----------



## amberave (Aug 26, 2012)

SO MUCH MAC *drool*


----------

